# Blood Parrot



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok so last night i went to petsmart and brought home a bloodparrot.about 2"
anyway when i put the bag in the water my jellybean(1") went right up to it and stayed there till i let him out .but now everytime the jellybean sees him he kinda chases my Bp away. but the my jellybean is chasing the bp the bp will kinda go on his side and like shimmer or something.
And sometimes my jellybean will go around and kinda smack him in the face with his tail? lol Can u guys help thanks.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Just general behaviour, they can be terrotorial as most cichlids can. Leave it a few days and theyll be sure to calm down as I had this problem to start off with. Youll find theyll soon be best buddies.
And also, congrats on going for a parrot, you wont regret it especially seeing it grow up.


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya hes great 
I never knew my jellybean was going to be such alittle prick lol
Hey nathan when do they start to get some orange?
and wat color do jellybeans get?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats good, well I started off with just reds/pinks but they turned orange after a few years even though they weren't dyed as I look out for dyed parrots. The orange one in my pic died a few months back, the 2 I have now are exotic red and I mean proper blood red. Once I have my other 55 gallon sorted, i'm turning that into a parrot tank but just waiting for the new filter to come at the moment as it died down on me.
Im not a massive fan of jellybeans as they are double hybrids and have been known to not last so long, plus I dont like dyed fish, what colour is yours? If they are dyed then theyre colour will fade over time.


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh mines a non-dyed jellybean.Ya i stay away from the dyed ones.
do u know what color they get?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ah thats good, it all depends on what colour they are lol the non dyed ones colour will usually fade anyway as they get older.


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

lol ok wel it look pretty much like my bp except smaller. so maybe both are blood parrot?

would a pic help?


----------

